# Rod & Cooler Rack ??? Zziplex's



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Do you guys that use rod racks haul your Zziplex's any different than other rods; since they are longer? Thanks, Larry.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Larry
When you are using a bumper mounted rod rack on Hatteras Island you need to be careful with longer rods. I've touched cable and telephone lines in
Avon. Buxton and Hatteras Village with several of my longer rods.I noticed the wires before I went under them so I did not damage any of the rods.I seen one guy destroy 2 rods in Hatteras Village hitting low wires.
There are also lots of low wires on the beach road in Kittyhawk and Nagshead.I keep my rods in the truck or on top of the truck when I am not on the beach. Anything over 13ft 6in is probably going to take a hit sooner or later.Hope this helps you out.
bob


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I drive with mine sticking out the back window.  

Remedial Tony


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Bob, I am thinking about welding the holders back at an angle. They are going to be on the outside of the rack. And they won't hit my truck or each other. Any comments? Thanks for your other comments about the 13'6" and eventually hitting something. Thanks, Larry.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Larry
I've seen them angled back and it will prevent any damage from overhead wires.It doesn't take much angle to eliminate the problem.
bob


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Larry and Bob have the ticket. Just mount those holders on the sides of the basket at an angle.Works great.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Drumchaser, More info please! Do you have a rod & cooler rack; and do your holders angle back. My brother & I are almost ready to cut and weld aluminum. And make a pair of racks. How many inches do you angle your holders? Do you let the rod go through the holder OR do you have a bottom or a pin at the bottom of your holder? Larry.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

If you are good at making or modifying the rod racks try a swivel holder at 45deg ,you can fish from it or use to hold rod for baiting up and swivel it backwards for travelling.60 deg may be sufficient ...


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

larry, if you are making a rack, make sure you put a pin at the bottom. i saw a guy that didn't have pins and his butts were several inches below the holders. needless to say, that when he went on the beach he hit a bump and snapped the butts off four rods.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Billr, OUCH!!!!!  Larry.


----------

